# Sticky  Flying and IVF Abroad - Medications etc.



## midlands lass

Hi

Not sure if anyone can offer advice as am up for IVF / ICSI in Dec / Jan and trying to plan my life! 

Is there any advice given about if it is ok to fly once you have had any embryos implanted after egg transfer?....if we get that far of course!

I am living in Germany but will be having treatment in London and could have to drive back by myself (depending on dh's work). I am wondering if flying might be better...if yes...when...

Thanks to all


----------



## Rosalind

Hi Midlands Lass- I came back from Ceram in Spain 2 weeks ago. We flew on the same day as ET and it was fine babe. Lots of the girls fly back either on the same day as ET or soon after. Don't think it makes much difference.

Roz


----------



## radnorgirl

Midland lass

Like Roz I am being treated at Ceram in Spain. They do prefer for you to take it easy on the day of transfer (bed rest) and preferably the day after as well. We flew home the day after transfer.

I think that you are probably much better off flying than driving as in my opinion driving would be much more stressful.

love

Helen
x


----------



## babybliss

Hi Radnorgirl!!! How goes it? We fly out on Monday to Kiev and have allowed 3 days after transfer before returning home, more to have a holiday than anything! And see the city. But the jury is out on this. Dr Sobek at Fertimed said it's best to wait a few days after transfer, but on the other hand lots of girls have become pregnant after flying home the same day...As Midlands lass said, i just hope we get that far as in this game anything can happen.
Good luck and babydust to all   BabyblissX


----------



## Louise999

Hi ML

I flew back from IM in Spain the day after transfer and got a BFP - I know of several others who did the same.  IM suggest you rest up on the day of ET but say you are fine to fly home the day after.

Good luck.

Louise


----------



## midlands lass

Thanks to all for your time in replying...

I think i am coming round to the idea of flying now...an 8 hour drive is the alternative and not an attractive one at that!

Good luck to all X


----------



## Paxi

I flew back 4 days after transfer and was glad I had the extra few days - I sat around for 2 and did nothing!  I am a very nervous flyer and was in a bit of a state before getting on the plane - however we were lucky enough to have a BFP so the embies must have been pretty resiliant!  Ceram do recommend that you rest the day of and day after transfer and we think it helped, but that is obviously a personal opinion!  Kitty


----------



## abbyw

Hi there,

We flew back from Spain 2 days after ET and got a   so I think it's absolutley fine although it didn't stop me worrying!   

Abby


----------



## safarigirl

i think flying might be better, perhaps check this out as i dont want to pass on false information but i think the theory against driving long distance post treatment (for something like 8 hours) is the restriction of blood flow when sitting for long periods (please if i'm speaking nonsense here someone tell me - but i remember reading this on a thread before)

i also flew to ceram/spain for treatment - i had et on a wed and flew back to london on the saturday.  ceram usually asks you to be there for a week, and i think to rest for at least 48 hours (minimal movement)  post et, then fly.  But you will also find on this thread quite a few abroadies who have flown back from south africa (12hours - although i'm not sure how long post et)
I think that many of the IM women do fly back on the same day - i would check with your clinic and see what advice they give ....
wishing you lots of luck with your next treatment


----------



## AnnaH

Hi there!

I had my treatment in New York and the first time I stayed in bed in New York for 10 days after the transfer and got a BFN - the second time I flew home (a 17 hour flight as we live in Thailand) the day after transfer and got a BFP!!!

Hope this helpsyou make a decision!!

Good luck 

Anna
x


----------



## sabina2

hi midlands lass, safari-girl is right.  it is v bad for circulation to sit in a car for long periods and pregnant women are meant to stretch out and exercise after a certain amount of hours (don't know what this is though!).  personally i would fly - hopefully your luggage is on wheels so nothing to carry.  i had 3day transfer 4 days before i flew back from south africa and had bfp.  i think i wouldn' have been happy to have flown back earlier though.  
best of luck with your treatment


----------



## Teoroy

Hello ladies,
just a quick question.
I am going to buy my meds in the UK and will cycle abroad. My question is, can I get them in my hand luggage? If not, isn't there a danger of freezing if I put them in the hold?

Thank you!


----------



## tattyt™

Hi Teoroy,

I always fly with the drugs in my hand luggage so there is no chance of the drugs getting lost.  You will need to get a letter from your clinic stating what drugs your are carrying and what it is for.  

If you are flying British airways I would give them a call to double check because of the new hand luggage restrictions.  

Tattyt


----------



## ClaireB

Hi everyone

I hope that nobody minds me posting here.  I'm hoping to have my ICSI treatment to try for a second baby in the UK but the timing of treatment means that I would have to fly a 2 hour flight in the second week of the 2ww.  A friend has worried me by saying she doesn't think you are supposed to fly during the 2ww but I'm hoping that is incorrect - thought that this would be the place to ask.

Good luck with the treatment everyone.

Claire


----------



## safarigirl

Hi Claire
Of course you can post here, we do clock up a few airmiles on this board!  I flew about 4-5 days after transfer from spain.    Hopefully some of those that have gone to South Africa will also answer as they fly during different periods of the second week wait (and that would be a 12 hour flight).  There doesnt seem to be a clear cut answer for flying or not flying, and of course by the nature of our treatment we all fly during the 2WW.
I would also ask your clinic and if they say no to try and ask the reason why e.g. is it because they dont want you sitting for a long period of time etc.
I have not been of enormous help, but hopefully others will post as well!!!
Good luck with your upcomng treatment ...


----------



## radnorgirl

Claire

I flew less than 24 hours after ET and got a BFP

love
Helen
xx


----------



## Mandy42

Hi Claire - I flew home 48 hours after ET and got a BFP.

Good luck

Mandy


----------



## ClaireB

Thanks for the replies.  It's great to see all the BFPs on the signature lines.

Good luck safari girl and radnorgirl with the remainder of the pregnancies.


----------



## Marina

Hi Claire

I flew the same day as transfer and got a BFP.

Marina


----------



## bluebell

I have flown within the same week as transfer twice and got BFPs !

I think it is only a potential problem later on in pregnancy, or if you have e.g. a known problem with blood clotting.

Good luck !
Bluebellxxxx


----------



## ♥MillyMax♥

Hi

Hoping someone can answer this for me.  

We are living in Geneva but having TX in the UK, returning again for a 2nd IVF cycle as we were success with this clinic last year.

The question I have is that as DH and I would like to be apart for as little time as possible we would like to return home to Geneva following ET and were thinking of flying the day after and we have discussed this with our consultant who has advised he is happy for me to travel/fly until 20wks pg, can anyone advise what their thoughts are or advice from their medical team!

Thanks in advance.

Jennie
  x


----------



## safarigirl

dear jennie

this has been discussed before, here is a thread you might find helpful

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=87258.0

good luck for your upcoming treatment ...


----------



## ♥MillyMax♥

Safarigirl

Thank you so much for your reply.

Good luck with the remainder of your pg.

Jennie
   x


----------



## Guinness

Hi girls

I'm sure it's been asked plenty of times but have any of you flown the day after ET and got a BFP? The doc says its ok to fly the day after but I just wanted to be sure.

Also I think I read somewhere about telling the staff at the airport that you're pregnant so you don't go through the personal scanner in case it affects the embies? Is this correct?

Sorry for the questions but don't want to ruin my chances of a BFP on my 5th cycle!!!

Many thanks  
Dee


----------



## Penelope Positive

Hi Dee,

I cant unfortunately say that we have had a BFP (yet) but my clinic advised it was fine to fly the day after treatment as long as I had had 24 hours bed rest immediately after. Haven't heard about the telling staff you are pregnant thing either but not a bad idea. I suspect some airports will be more relaxed about this than others and may insist on some evidential prove before they allow you to bypass the scanner.

The very best of luck with your cycle, hope this one is your time!

Pen
xx


----------



## sammid

Hi, yes I have been told it's fine to fly the day after and to rest the day before i.e. of the transfer. I have been told not to  fly during the implantation days but not sure when this is! Can anyone clarify!?
Thanks,
Sam


----------



## Guinness

Hi Sam

When trying to get pregnant naturally, implantation is supposed to happen 6-12 days post ovulation. During IVF, ovulation is classed as the day of egg collection, so if you have a 3 day embryo transfer then Day 3 of your 2ww could be the earliest time implantation would happen.

Dee


----------



## sammid

P.S. Just found this info

Quote from another message board:
"I am reading  Zita West's Guide to getting Pregnant. She recommends 3 day bed rest after ET although it is not clinically proven. The main point is good blood flow to the womb lining to help them implant. Any activity diverts blood to extremities and vital centres, whereas lying down allows for a good blood flow to the womb." 

So I think 3 days bed rest is a bit extreme  and doesn't apply to most people at IM who get BPN who go home the day after, it does seem to suggest that not moving keeps the blood flow in your core as it were. 

Also I would avoid the new microwave whole body scanners they have at Luton - they have ordinary metal only scanners too and you can ask to be hand searched too. Metal only scanners shouldn't do any harm as it is just metals that are really affected and you go thru so quickly.

Sam


----------



## sammid

Dee, 

Just a quick question is transfer day 1 or day 0 so to speak!? 

Thanks,
Sam


----------



## Guinness

I always class ET as Day 0....

Dee


----------



## tattyt™

Hi Dee,

I just wanted to wish you all the best with this tx, sending you loads and loads of                      

Tattyt


----------



## Guinness

Thanks Tattyt - I'm gonna need all the positive thoughts I can get!!

Hoping to have PGD this time so fingers crossed that some of the embryos are normal and also that they last the 5 days before being transferred - VERY scared... Last time using my eggs too, even though I've been told I've had good to excellent quality eggs can't face going through this time and time again so will be moving on to donor eggs next (but here's hoping I don't need to eh!!).

Glad to see your ticker moving along nicely though!

Love Dee
xxx


----------



## mini-me

Hi

I had DE tx in Cyprus last summer - unsuccessful I'm afraid.  I did fly the day after et, but I don't think that had anything to do with my BFN.  I got a BFP (didn't last   ) on my 2nd cycle with my own eggs and I had to walk around the block to the clinic's other building just 1/2 hr after et!!  So I'm sure flying is ok.

I didn't go through the scanners on the return journey from Cyprus as the clinic gave me a letter stating I mustn't go through and the reasons why!  They were happy with that and I was just frisked instead.  I didn't even think about the scanners, it was only when the clinic gave me the letter I actually though about it!!

Good luck
mini-me xxx


----------



## sammid

Thanks Dee. Good luck   
Sam


----------



## longbaygirl

Dee - I flew less than 24 hours after my ET and I got twins. The clinic would have preferrred me to rest, but frankly, they are not gonna fall out - I've been told that after ET the embies are like bits of fluff in porridge!

Good luck


----------



## radnorgirl

I flew the day after ET on all three cycles - one fresh and 2 frozen. On the last frozen cycle I got a BFP. 

Helen
x


----------



## roze

I had my ET at 1pm on the Saturday in Kiev.  After one and 1/2  bedrest in the clinic I caught a cab back to my flat and walked up 3 flights of stairs to the flat with my backpack.

Being alone and having no one to fetch and carry for me, I then almost immediately went out to get something to eat and go last minute shopping,returning to the flat at 6pm- again up three long arduous flights of stairs with shopping. The next day I got up at 5.30am  and left the flat at 6am for the flight home.  I went through the standard airport scanners.

I got a BFP two weeks later  and baby is due any day now.

Frankly, I really don't believe any of the advice about bedrest apart from being immobile for a short period of time post transfer to allow your cervix to close properly and hence retain the embryos- I think this is really important.  Apart from this, I really do not think it makes an iota of difference. As long as you are not doing extreme exercise shortly thereafter  I do not think us girls are that fragile and conception has occurred for many people in the most trying of circumstances.  I appreciate that I may not be so complacent had I not conceived, so its best to do what feels right to you.  I would however be wary of too much bedrest especially after medical treatment and flying as surely there is a greater risk of having a DVT this way?  I would not have thought normal day to day activity would disrupt blood flow to the uterus- its surely more complex than this?

I am not aware of any issues with airport scanners but perhaps this is new research?

Feel free to disagree, but I am always concerned to read advice about excessive bedrest for the reasons listed. Immobility for 3 days cannot be good for anyone.

roze


----------



## roze

Just found this article re the new machines at Luton so see now what the issues are.
Seems to be a difference of opinion as to effects on the body however if given the option probably best to opt out if you can....seems like more research is warranted before these machines should be used.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/pages/live/articles/health/healthmain.html?in_article_id=456818&in_page_id=1774

roze

/links


----------



## schmoo73

Roze that is very interesting article, will be going to luton on weds & thurs so if they use that will tell them having fertility tx and not to do it - hopefully they will be ok with it.

Good luck with your iminent arrival.

Take care

Schmoo x


----------



## Kasia

Hi,

I flew back two days after ET. I was told it was best to fly back before implantation because I wanted to take a travel pill - I'm terrified of flying  Anyway, I didn't rest more than a few minutes after transfer at the clinic and tried to rest later at the flat but there was building work going on, so I couldn't. Then, the next day a metal bar almost fell on my head. Talk about stressful situations! I went back on my own as DH wasn't there, so had to carry my bags etc. Despite all this, I got a BPF. 

On the previous occasion I rested far longer and in far calmer circumstances and DH had carried everything and I got a BFN. So, there is no rhyme nor reason with these things, it would appear. 

I went through the scanner both times, by the way.

Good luck!


Kasia


----------



## janeup

I had tx on Sunday morning, acupuncture before and after, slept and watched funny dvds (fawlty towers and curb your enthusiasm) all afternoon (also had a valium before tx which helped me rest), flew out around 10 am the next day to London on a two hour flight. BFP!


----------



## clarabelle

Hello all,  

Just a quick query for you all. . . !! We are off to Ceram next month for IVF and our drugs arrived the other week via a courier in Italy. I was just wondering how/where to pack my drugs for the flight across. Am I allowed to pack them in hand luggage if i have a prescription with me, or do they have to go in the hold luggage? I'm just a bit paranoid about packing them in my case, only for my case to go missing in the August chaos, with hundreds of pounds worth of fertility drugs going AWOL  . . . . What do you think? What have the rest of you abroadies done??!

Thanks a lot for any advice

Clarabelle


----------



## Grumpygirl

Clarabelle,
I have the same dilemma as you. Last time I took them all in hand luggage (I didn't have space for a book even besides the drugs!) and had a Doctor's note to explain them. But I took the Doc's note because I had a fair few needles and thought they would most likely be the problem. This time I'm only taking pills and some Crinone gel which is pre-packed in  little triggers a bit like you get for Canesten for thrush and they're all individually wrapped. Thing is my GP charged me £10 last time and was a bit funny about doing it and he's already had to prescribe me the Crinone at short notice this week and antibiotics last week for a tooth infection so I think he's sick of the sight of me! I'm a bit loathe to ask to be honest. I'm going to put them all in a clear plastic bag in my hand luggage with the prescriptions and the details of my GP and the clinic for anyone who wants to to make a phone call and check. What do you any of you think? Last time I was stopped and questioned and glad I had the note, this time I don't have the needles and can buy more drugs in Greece than I have here so am less concerned as I need to buy some anyway.

Best of luck, hope the ladies here can help you.
Love
Giggly
xx


----------



## clarabelle

Thanks for that Giggly!

I've got a puregon pen and vials, procrin, plus ovritrelle (which is supposed to be kept cold!) and what seems like millions of needles. Thing is, I had IVF in Spain in january but I can't for the life of me remember what I did then! I  must have put them in my luggage as i definitely did not have a prescription with me. But this time i think i will play it safe, ring the airline to check on latest security advice, get a copy of presription and then put them in my handluggage.

BTW what is crinome gel?

love Clarabelle


----------



## crusoe

I take all mine in hand luggage. Last time I went I had clexane syringes so got a letter from my Dr saying why I was travelling with them plus a copy of the prescription. Airport security staff in both the Uk and Spain seemed completely oblivious to what I was carrying, infact at Luton they were so busy chatting I could have walked through security carrying anything. I was worried about carrying all these drugs especially the syringes but honestly it was no problem at all. They were much more concerned about people with too much shampoo!

Good luck with your treatment
Crusoe
x


----------



## coconutkym

crusoe... oh yes the explosive shampoo


----------



## RSMUM

I had the same experience as Crusoe - have always packed mine in hand luggage and had a letter from the doc on hand to show nayone who was interested. I thought it odd though that when I got on one plane there was a lady sitting there sewing or doing needlepoint or something! And yet my lip salve had just been confiscated!


----------



## ophelia

hi there,

I'm due to go abroad for Tx in a couple of weeks and will need to bring my drugs with me from the UK.
I will be bringing Menopur, Gonal F, Puregon, Cetrotide and Ovitrelle.

has any on you girls having had TX abroad travelled with stimming drugs? If so what did you do?

Does anyone know if they will be ok to be put underneath the plane or will it be too cold?
If I take the drugs in my hand luggage onboard the plane, what measuments do i need to take in regards of the policy of only being allowed to carry 100ml in fluids etc?

Will I need to phone and check with the airline if I'm allowed travel with the drugs and needles?

Would I be best to carry some meds onboard incase bag gets lost to make sure I have a few days worth of stimms or should I just bring all my drugs in my handluggage?

Will a letter from my GP be enough to show at the customs?

Many thanks in advance. 
Love/Ophelia


----------



## AlmaMay

I've done it loads.  Bring all the drugs in your hand luggage in case your other luggage goes missing.  

Tell the airline when you check in.  You don't have to call before.  They do this all the time.  They even have sharps bins on the planes.  Remember diabetics on insulin fly all the time.  

Have a letter from your clinic explaining about the drugs.

Good luck


----------



## Junnie

hi i flew from UK to Canad and to US with my drugs..

I put them in my hand luggage actually my ACU gave me a cute lil purple bag to carry them in.. they scanned them at the xray machine and all was well


----------



## ophelia

Hi,

Thanks for the reply. Will a letter explaning what I need it for from my GP not be enough?
My clinic is in Sweden and when they faxed over the prescriptions they were in Swedish so not sure if they would write an English letter. Will a faxed letter will be enough anyway? Or will they have to send a letter in the post for me. I thought a GP's letter would have been enough, no?

Did you carry your needles in your handluggage as well?

Hi Junnie. Just noticed your post. Did you have a letter to show at the customs?

Love/Ophelia


----------



## ophelia

Another thing, I've got quite a lot of drugs and if I was to carry it all in my handluggage it would probably fill the whole bag with drugs and no room for anything else. (which may look a bit drug smuggling like to a custom worker.   )


----------



## Junnie

I had a letter but i didnt need to show it.. I flew just after starting stimms etc so i had a lot of drugs

as long as the perscriptions are ALL in your name its not an issue.

I believe my letter stated that i am travelling with meds used for fertility treatment. these meds are necessary blah blah and it listed the meds and contact number of clinic

letter from GP will be fine!


----------



## AlmaMay

Anything you put in your luggage that you check in you must accept that it might be lost.  Checked luggage goes missing all the time.  It is your decision.  

You can carry needles in your hand luggage.  I have done injections on the plane in the toilets.


----------



## angel555

I had a question for all ladies who have had treatment abroad. How many days after ET did you wait before flying back home? My question is for 2 reasons:

A friend is considering going abroad for tx - it involves a 10 hour flight. She wants to know how many days rest is considered optimum after ET before flying back. Her doctor advised 3 days. She was worried about the effects of long distance plane journeys before the implantation process.

I have a few trips planned for the next 3 months, both personal and work related. After a failed cycle we are looking to planning our next cycle. It may be that I have to fly a couple of days after ET. 

I thought you are the best people to ask considering that you have had treatment abroad. Any thoughts will be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Rex

Hi, I was wondering if anyone knows if we are able to receive drugs from overseas.  The clinic I am considering has said that they will provide the drugs - is it possible for them to send drugs to me?

I would be grateful for any advice.  

Thanks


----------



## Ruth

Hiyyah

Any clinic can send meds to you in the pst or via courier. I prefer to use a registered pharmacy when isend meds to patients but it is èrsonal choice.

Ruth


----------



## millie13

Hi ladies

I know this may sound a silly question, but I'm just making a list of stuff to take to Copenhagan, and I'm not checking any bags in, just going with hand luggage.

Will I be okay taking ov sticks in my hand luggage?

Thanks


----------



## Ruth

Should be no problem at all!

No needles and no liquids so safe from an airplane perspective.

Ruth


----------



## snowwhite44

Hello all
I am due to start IVF treatment in June. I am looking for a little reasurance on flying home after egg transfer please. Although i am not going abroad for tx i would be travelling from Glasgow to London and i would need to stay in London for 2 weeks for tx. We have been flying back & forward for appointments so far and its been great, fast and flights have been cheap. 

However i am very worried bout flying home after ET. Is it safe? If anyone has flown home after ET  and got BFP, how soon after ET did you fly home?

ANY advice would be great...i just dont want to do anything to mess this cycle up. We could drive if it came to it, its a 6hr drive but we will do it if we have to.

Thanks Snow xxx


----------



## svb

Hi Snow White
Different clinics will give you different advice. Some say you can travel back after a few hours of ET, others say the day after.
The advice our clinic gave us was no long journeys in the car, so definitely wouldn't recommend driving.
We actually decided to extend our break and stay on an extra 3 days and got my BFP 4 days after we arrived home. We had blasts so the test day was only 8 days from ET. 

Good luck with your cycle and here's hoping for a lovely BFP.   

S x


----------



## Ratty1

Hi Snowwhite

I had egg donation in spain. It was difficult to know how long to stay in spain for, also our donor was delayed having EC to give her extra time.  I therefore flew back to England about 6 hours after ET!  The clinic recommended a day or two to rest after ET but they knew that I had to get back on the day the flight etc was already booked for.  So I felt really nervous on the plane thinking that I was ruining my chances.  14 days later I tested and got my BFP!  

Ideally I would have flown back a few days after ET but it didn't cause me problems.

Good luck.

Rachel


----------



## snowwhite44

thanks ladies, i am in total confusion about what to do now. one min i think ok we will just drive and the next i think it will be fine flying. congratulations on your BFP's

xxx


----------



## millymolly8

Hi
I am travelling to South Africa next week for egg collection.  I will start Gonal F on Wednesday, so will probably have about 4 Gonal Injections left to take with me.  

I've never used Gonal before but have been reading a bit about it and see that it has to be kept cool/cold.  

I am hoping to take the remaining injections on the plane with me.  Have been looking at the security info on the Heathrow website and the airline website and it looks like I might be able to take it on the plane with me if I have a letter from the doctor.

My two concerns if I have to put it under the plane, is it going missing and what the temperature is like under the plane.

As anyone had any experience of taking injections through security - any tips?

Thanks for your help in advance.

Milly


----------



## kittenorcub

Hello, I would not put it in the hold - too risky and could be lost!

I would carry it through Security with letter from  doctor in small cool bag with 100ml liquid cool packs (you can buy these small ones from Robert Dyas I think or other places )and then you are sure they are cold and not going to be spolied/lost.

I have carried meds through Security in this way - just had the bag seperate to my luggage - told Security before I went in queue and then again in line and have had no problems - only once did they read the letter from doctor.

Hope that helps!


----------



## millymolly8

Thanks for your reply - i got a letter from the doctor today. So hopefully it will be all smooth(ish) sailing!

Thanks again.

Milly


----------



## earthe kitt

I flew the day after the day after ET - can't remember what day of the week it was but eg if I'd had ET on Monday I flew on the Wednesday having spent most of the Monday and most of the Tuesday in bed - just getting up for meals
I had a BFP


----------



## buis

hello all,


----------



## buis

sorry pressed post!!!
just got a BPF   from the ARGC  in london but live in France. they don't do gestone over here and also my Dr not keen on it. apart from getting a friend in london to get my scrip and post it any ideas or know of any companies that ship abroud?  ?
much appriciated.


----------



## Zeka

Hey buis, may be worth asking Nix on the argc threads as she lives in France too (if you haven't already). I think one cycle she also used hcg shots as support but sorry don't know the details. 
I've also been told you can buy it in Greece over the counter so wld hope some other countries also sell it.- obviously depends if you'll travel for it. 
Zeka x


----------



## Hope297

I get the czech equivalent of gestone which is agloutin. I find it less smelly and oily than gestone (having had that from argc many times). I order it from the pharmacy on the reprofit website called pharmawell and they send it to me. Or speak to Fazely and perhaps they can courrier to you? Contact details are on the genral ivf chat "cheap drugs" thread.

HTH

Hope.


----------



## buis

thanks eveyone. ended up getting friends to post and bring it over. now in to my last 10days of using it (I HOPE!!) when i get to 12 weeks.
thanks again.
buis


----------



## Bluemorpho23

My husband takes his injections through heathrow regularly with no letter, he doesn't tell them and he never gets stopped (he takes blood thinners as he had dvt once). If you have a letter (I would if I was you!) you'll have no probs!
x


----------



## millymolly8

Thanks BM - we made it through Heathrow with no problems - I was prepared for every eventuality but they didn't even bat an eyelid - even tho I had a big ice pack with the Gonul!!  Thanks for your reply - much appreciated.

Milly


----------



## Rachelxxx

Hello ladies, I wonder if anyone knows or has an opinion on whether it's safe to fly after ET? Mine is booked for 0900 this Saturday and I'm due to fly home (3 hour flight) at 2300 that night. If the concensus is that it's best not to I'll change my flight.
I'm very grateful for any thoughts

thank you loads

Rachel xxx


----------



## Kettle Chips

Hi Rachel, 

I had ET (with Penny!) mid afternoon and got the 7pm flight home, so only a handful of hours later & I went on to get a BFP !!!!

I read the Serum thread so have been watching from afar - sending you lots and lots of    for Saturday, P really is the best !!    

Kettle Chips x


----------



## Rachelxxx

Hi KC!
You've taken such a weight off my mind! I've obviously had far too much time on my hands and was Reading a diary of a member who had to change her flight because she was advised to definitely not fly for at least 24 hours!
Many congratulations on your pregnancy, I   to follow in your footsteps.
Thanks so much for your reply,
love Rachel xxx


----------



## kizzymouse

I flew about 5 hours after transfer and got a bfp   

Good luck


----------



## Rachelxxx

Thanks Kizzy, I feel so much better about it now- I just want it to work so much, I don't want to jeopardize my chances!


Congratulations on your pregnancy- how exciting!


Take care, love Rachel xx


----------



## kizzymouse

Thanks hunny - once embies are in there they are cushioned and protected - it is really down to fate and luck if they decide to implant plus chemicals and stuff!   

Good luck!


----------



## Ratty1

Hi

I flew about 3 hours after ET and got my BFP!

Good luck!

Rachel


----------



## Rachelxxx

Thanks Ratty, I feel so much better about it now- it's all happening tomorrow and I can't wait!


Many congratulation on the birth of your baby- Erin is such a beautiful name- you must be over the moon (and maybe a little tired too?!)


Love Rachel xx


----------



## kizzymouse

Good luck for tomorrow Rachel!!    

I love the name Erin too - it's lovely


----------



## Rachelxxx

Thanks so much Kizzy, I   it's my turn xx


----------



## osborne

Hi, about to have first IVF in Poland and wondering what the general approach is by airlines (Wizz Air) in regard to carrying IVF medications (drugs & shringes) on board in hand luggage... consultant has said it won't be a problem as she'll provide a letter but wouldn't want to pay for drugs only to not be allowed to carry them on board - what are everyone's else experiences? Thanks


----------



## Nozza999

Hi

I went away to Spain with Syringes and drugs without a problem. The consultant provided me with a letter which I showed at check-in and everything was fine. I can't remember the airline but it was definitely no problem.

Good Luck x


----------



## wishingforanangel

i haven't traveled with fertility drugs before much less with syringes or anything but as far as i know if your prescriptions have the original labels on them (with your name, doc's name, the name of medication, etc) it wouldn't be a problem. same thing if you need to take diabetic medications which require syringes...hope this helps. but definitely bring the doctor's letter if you have it since it can't hurt....


----------



## starting out

I travelled through four different airports in four countries last year and was only once asked to show the clinic letter. Once they saw there was medication with the needles etc they were happy enough.


----------



## MissScarlett

i travelled back from Spain 2 weeks ago with a box of prefilled syringes in my hand luggage and didn't even get asked about them. I did have a letter from my clinic just in case though.


----------



## bextoby

I have just finished a conversation with my friend who has just been successful in the UK with SET and is 8 weeks pregnant.  I as discussing with her that we had decided on Budapest and would go out in January.  She told me that her specialist had advised against air travel during her IVF.
I spoke to my GP also and she said although not proven it could be argued that the lower levels of oxygen in the cabin could affect implantation.  As you can imagine I am now worrying about this hindering our chances as we need to go overseas as we can't afford the UK's inflated prices. 
Anyone have any facts?
Bex


----------



## wishingforanangel

no facts to give you but it seems a lot of women have traveled right or several days after their cycles. some have a bfn and others have a bfp. so it just seems like everything is left up to fate. sorry if i'm no help to you.


----------



## hoping :)

Could u work it so u stay over there til after implantation? Say til test date?x x


----------



## bextoby

No unfortunately I can't wait there.  I will have been there since CD3 and transfer bout CD16 I think if it goes to plan.  Is it better to travel the day of transfer or later, Arghhh I just dont know now whether I should just keep saving and give the money grabbers in the UK a shot!!


----------



## kizzymouse

Just popped by to give you a positive story - I flew back from CZ Republic about 4 hours after transfer and as you can see I have one perfect munchkin on board.

I just took it easy and tried to relax.
I really do think implantation will happen if it's meant to no matter what. Good luck


----------



## hoping :)

I wouldnt like to say, think clinic says bed rest 4 3days after ET. i wouldnt b put off going away, a lady i knw is goin czech 4 tx she only has2b there 7days! id jst make that my 'holiday' afterwards. good luck x x


----------



## Irish Dee

Hi,

Just wanted to add that my Consultant said that when an embryo is transferred, it's like putting a grain of sand into a jam sandwich.  Nothing physical can shift it!!!

I like that image, makes it feel safe and snug.

Best of luck with your tx.

Dee


----------



## hoping :)

Dee ive heard some ladies also describe it that way too! 

Plus, all the ladies who dnt knw they are pg  they go on with their normal lives. x x


----------



## urbangirl

Some airlines (the better ones) will put it in one of their fridge compartments for you.  If they don't you can ask them to fill some small plastic bags with ice for you to keep it cool. (take bags with you) and then again just before you land so you can keep it cool until you get through customs etc.


----------



## DazeyJ

To all you girls out there that have to travel for treatment, do you put your medication in your checked luggage or take it on board...will have a thermos bag to keep it cool and was going to check it in for less hassle at security but wasn't sure how it would cope with the air pressure?


----------



## gemmy_gemgems

I've just recently come back from Abu Dhabi...i was down regulating while there.

I got a letter from my fertility clinic explaing i had syringes and other meds.. i also informed the airline and they emailed me a letter to take with me also...  carried everything in my hand luggage with no problems what so ever xxx


----------



## DJCJ

Hi
I flew with my meds too.  Got a letter from the clinic advising that I was carrying syringes and meds and went through customs no problems.  The clinic advised me to keep all meds in my hand luggage as the temperature in the hold might affect the meds and also in the event my bag went astray.

Have a good flight
DJ


----------



## DazeyJ

Thanks so much for the advice girls, will get on to the clinic today for a letter..


----------



## Claireybells

Hello,

I'm due to fly out to Norway in just under two weeks for my treatment and just wondered what people do about injecting whilst abroad. 

What do you do with needles etc when staying in a hotel?

Thanks 

Claire


----------



## bambibaby12

Hi ladies

Just after a bit of advice.

Has anybody flown whilst cycling and wondered what you did with your meds? I will be flying in my first week of stimms so need to take my drugs which normally are stored in the fridge.

Questions are:

- do you need a doctors note or anything for taking the meds in your luggage? Obviously I will have needles etc too, are airlines funny about these things? I had intended only taking hand luggage.

- my meds are menopur so once this has been mixed u can keep at room temperature. Can I mix 3 vials and take all these with me or do they have to be used within a certain length of time when mixed?

- therefore if you aren't mixing and taking, have u stored these in a cool box until you get to your destination??

What are your thoughts ladies? Any advice/tips are appreciated xx


----------



## Lilly08

bambibaby12 said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Just after a bit of advice.
> 
> Has anybody flown whilst cycling and wondered what you did with your meds? I will be flying in my first week of stimms so need to take my drugs which normally are stored in the fridge.
> 
> Questions are:
> 
> - do you need a doctors note or anything for taking the meds in your luggage? Obviously I will have needles etc too, are airlines funny about these things? I had intended only taking hand luggage.
> 
> - my meds are menopur so once this has been mixed u can keep at room temperature. Can I mix 3 vials and take all these with me or do they have to be used within a certain length of time when mixed?
> 
> - therefore if you aren't mixing and taking, have u stored these in a cool box until you get to your destination??
> 
> What are your thoughts ladies? Any advice/tips are appreciated xx


Hi bambybaby,
I have the same concern about travelling with so many medicines and keeping them at a suitable temperature.
Passengers are not allowed to carry injections in their hand luggage, but you can keep them at your cargo luggage.
I think the safest is to store them in a cool box instead of mixing them. But I wonder.. where you can find a cool box for them? Or is it just a common one?
You should take with you all your prescriptions, because most probably you will be asked to prove what you are taking.


----------



## susie7600

I flew at 10 weeks pregnant with Gestone progesterone injections. It didn't have to be kept cool so I can't help with that but there was no problem flying with it and needles/sharps box in my hand luggage. I took a letter from my clinic but didn't need it in the end. They didn't bat an eyelid or ask me anything about it when going through security x


----------



## susie7600

I would worry about hold luggage getting lost with it in and then being completely stuck!!


----------



## Lilly08

Hi @susie7600
hmm it seems restrictions are different depending on which flight or airline..or destination.
I would worry about luggage getting lost with it too. Although I think that if you have the prescriptions and your tests, you should be able to find them somewhere else.
You can always go to another doctor and ask for a new prescription.
x


----------

